# Ratings/Reviews site maintenance!



## TUGBrian (May 31, 2008)

Sometime between now...and later  the ratings/reviews will be unavailable for a period of perhaps one or two hours.

This is due to us performing some "maintenance" on the site and MAYBE adding a new feature for public use  

I should announce when they will go offline prior to them doing so...but just incase I wanted to make a note here so you could be aware of it!

The inconvenience will be worth it once complete...I promise


----------



## swift (May 31, 2008)

TUGBrian said:


> The inconvenience will be worth it once complete...I promise




We love surprises!!! Can't wait to see the update!!:whoopie:


----------



## grest (Jun 1, 2008)

...something to look forward to, oh boy!
Connie


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 1, 2008)

If all stays on track this should happen tonight!  (although I said that last night too  ha!)


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 1, 2008)

getting close now...starting to perform the maint...but these items dont require the database to be offline.

should be within the next hour or so though!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 1, 2008)

well that took far less time than expected..all done!

new post to follow!


----------



## swift (Jul 14, 2008)

Maybe I missed something- but what was changed?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 14, 2008)

we implemented a new ad program?

tug2.com/timesharemarketplace


----------



## swift (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh Duh!!   When I was rereading through this for some reason I was thinking you were changing the actual review program.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 14, 2008)

ah..no...sorry!

since they are tied together now...maint on one impacts the other etc etc.


----------

